# what parts compartment box do you use?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

...to carry your spare screws/nuts/washers etc...

so, i always use them plano, and/or ones you get at the fabric stores (michaels or joanns) but have realized, i've always stored them flat, so the screws, washers, and nuts never move around....

but recently with my new pit box, i have to put the compartment boxes sideways, which i noticed tends to shuffle the parts around on each other. even if the tops are on snug, the washers and body pins etc all decide to jump compartments....

i tend to like to use the "premade" seperation compartments and not the ones with removable seperators.

so is there a more "snug" compartment case.. maybe put a pice of thin foam on top before i close it.. or...

(see what a rainy day and slowness at work makes me think?!)

is it me.. or do i worry about the oddest things.. LOL.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I found some at Wally World that seal up pretty good... they are yellow in color, not sure of the brand. The lid has grooves in them so the dividers actually fit into the grooves when the lid is closed sealing them. They are located in the hardware dept.

There are a few premade compartments but it also has dividers. I just shoe-goo them into place.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hmmmm... that sounds like the ticket. i tried looking at all the fishing stores.. hmm


----------



## N2RACN (Sep 28, 2001)

here is what i use. i bit pricey but just like they say you get what you pay for. they are some of the best cases i've seen. many different sizes to choose from.

http://www.ikasinc.com/hozan/cases.htm 
jeremy


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i think ive seen jewelry people use it to transport beads etc...


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

N2RACN said:



> here is what i use. i bit pricey but just like they say you get what you pay for. they are some of the best cases i've seen. many different sizes to choose from.
> 
> http://www.ikasinc.com/hozan/cases.htm
> jeremy


Those are the ones sold by bandit racing,but you can get a better selection off the site than from bandit.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I actually started using zip-lock sandwich and snack bags for holding parts. It's amazing how much more compact things are now.

-Rich


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I use standard tackle-type boxes with good quality latches (and hinged). You can buy them with adjustable compartments or molded, $3.97 - $8.47 at BassPro. The latches are hinged as well, so they don't break off. I've no doubt there are better ones out there, but not for the price.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Rich Chang said:


> I actually started using zip-lock sandwich and snack bags for holding parts. It's amazing how much more compact things are now.
> 
> -Rich


actually i have a RC10GT box filled with ziplock bags full of a-arms, shock towers, spare shocks, hubs, etc...

i just need a secure screw/nut/spacer one.. =) most things work great, but try tilting it upside down, or sideways and things will slip and slide into other compartments.. =)

ziplock bags ARE awesome...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

The nices parts containers I have found are these...

http://www.craftmates.com/locking.html

You can find them at Michaels craft stores, they can be pricey, but apparently ocasionaly go on sale. I think these boxes have a patent assocated with them, and they are somewhat hard to find at lower prices. The same company makes pill boxes, the only differance being that each of the seven containers has a the day of the week printed on it...


----------



## Eppler (Aug 5, 2007)

Modified plano 777


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You are replying to a thread that is 1.5 years old.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

yet still timeless.... i have a hodgepodge of tackle boxes and an xray cary bag i just picked up (moving to the big time) now what i need to come up with is something to hold my power supply and threee ices


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

box stores make the coolest places to shop, ;-)


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

pepe said:


> Those are the ones sold by bandit racing,but you can get a better selection off the site than from bandit.


RC4Less also sells them

-E


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i found that good ole plano works the best for me.... =)


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

plano 727 :freak:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

I use a SEARS Chraftsman Box,it has a handle and two wheels.Mainly black in color,has 2 red trays. In the bottom I have Two large deep storage boxes and two shallow. These are available at Walmart. They are aprox. 12"X16"X3" the shallow are about 1 1/2" deep. They work great for your tools, batterys,motors,and extra parts. The top trays work great for chargers power supply,large tools. There is enough room for 6 small plano storage boxes on the top tray.I put my radio in the bottom beside the boxes wraped in a Heavy towel. This box lets you bring everything in one nice easy box without having to pile it in like the larger tan plano box. I have a few friends with them and they are always piling it in their boxes.My box is always organised.


----------

